# [Aporte] Literatura de electronica en español



## alejandro valero (Abr 11, 2015)

bonos de literatura electronica por jestine yong traducidas al español


----------



## SKYFALL (Abr 11, 2015)

Hola Alejandro, buen aporte para tener en cuenta en todo momento


----------



## alejandro valero (Abr 12, 2015)

Le dan al primero y el extrae todo el libro (12 mb )


----------



## alejandro valero (Abr 12, 2015)

aqui va otro muy util



otro mas le dan al primero y descomprime todo


----------



## alejandro valero (Abr 12, 2015)

aqui va otro muy bueno igual a los anteriores le da clic al primer archivo y descomprime todo el libro


----------



## alejandro valero (Abr 14, 2015)

aqui esta otro que es de mucha ayuda


----------



## alejandro valero (Abr 24, 2015)

otro mas para el aprendizaje


----------



## alejandro valero (Abr 25, 2015)

otro mas el de los flybacks


----------



## alejandro valero (Abr 26, 2015)

uno de teles chinos


----------



## alejandro valero (Abr 26, 2015)

otro de flybacks chinos


si alguien tiene este se lo agradeceria "crt tv repair-course humphrey"


----------



## alejandro valero (Abr 27, 2015)

por favor estoy buscando este curso ......crt tv repair course by Humphrey Kimathi


----------



## yosimiro (Abr 27, 2015)

Probaste aqui,...
http://originaldocs.net/pdf/crt-tv-repair-ebook-by-humphrey-kimathi.pdf

Acabo de ver que te piden tarjeta, olvídalo.
Y discúlpame.


----------



## Franzisco (Mar 3, 2018)

estas dos publicaciones espero sea de utilidad


----------

